# More babies



## ArkansasKelly (Jan 31, 2008)

These are the hatchlings I got from Redfoot NERD, aka, Terry.










They are roughly 8 months old now and are doing fantastic. The one on the right is very shy, but the one on the left is out going. I love the difference in personality.

ARKelly


----------



## cvalda (Jan 31, 2008)

sooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 31, 2008)

The banana that Kelly is feeding them is barely a once a month thing! ONLY FEED BANANA IF THE PRODUCE DEPT. EXPLODES.. THERE IS 8 FEET OF SNOW COVERING THE DANDELIONS.. AND THEY HAVEN"T EATEN IN A WEEK!!!

Those babies.. came from my Brazilian female [ that came from Kelly ] that bred with my males and.. have the most RED on their heads.

Keep up the good work Kelly..

Terry


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 31, 2008)

They are really beautiful!!


----------



## RichardA (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice new additions!

I was just thinking about the banana in the pic.....ROFL


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jan 31, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> The banana that Kelly is feeding them is barely a once a month thing! ONLY FEED BANANA IF THE PRODUCE DEPT. EXPLODES.. THERE IS 8 FEET OF SNOW COVERING THE DANDELIONS.. AND THEY HAVEN"T EATEN IN A WEEK!!!
> 
> Those babies.. came from my Brazilian female [ that came from Kelly ] that bred with my males and.. have the most RED on their heads.
> 
> ...



LMAO! This is the first banana I have ever fed my torts.  2 reasons for it. #1 It was fruit day, it was the only fruit I had and I could not get to the store because we are covered in snow. #2 The banana's were going bad. LOL Got to love those excuses! 

ARKelly


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 31, 2008)

Not trying to "piggy-back" [ that's rude ] Kelly's thread.

Her above little guys "pipped" in early July.. [ time flies when you're having fun ].. from eggs laid by { Peaches } a female Kelly had that was laying eggs but the male was too young.. [ shootin' blanks ]  

Maybe Kelly can remember how we ever hooked up.. but we talked and I ( almost joking ) said "You need to put that girl under a "proven" male"! The short of the long is that these guys were part of the deal.. two of "Peaches" early round of babies.

Here's when they were a couple weeks old.. see why they are called "Cherryheads"?











Kelly's husband picked these 2 for her!

Terry


----------



## TestudoGeek (Feb 1, 2008)

they sure are handsome fellas.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 1, 2008)

Very beautiful babies.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Feb 1, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Not trying to "piggy-back" [ that's rude ] Kelly's thread.
> 
> Her above little guys "pipped" in early July.. [ time flies when you're having fun ].. from eggs laid by { Peaches } a female Kelly had that was laying eggs but the male was too young.. [ shootin' blanks ]
> 
> ...



Hey Terry, not only did you piggyback my thread, you also had to out do me on the pictures. ROLF That is okay though. With all the grief I put you though, you are entitled. 

And to be honest, I have no idea how we hooked up in the first place. I am lucky to even remember what happened yesterday. LOL Stupid turkeys will do that to you.

ARKelly


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

They are so cute. I love the different markings on their noses. One large red spot on the one on the left and the other has the three spots that kind of look like a little red face painted on his face. Sweet. So the one with the one spot is the shy one.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Kelly!... What does ROLF mean??? Right Out Lying Folks?





Don't you wish you knew how to do this?






Terry.. hehe


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes Crazy1, one spot is the shy one.



Redfoot NERD said:


> Hey Kelly!... What does ROLF mean??? Right Out Lying Folks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It means "rolling on the floor laughing", you little turd. And give me some time, I will figure out how to do the smiley thing. 

ARKelly


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 1, 2008)

ArkansasKelly said:


> Yes Crazy1, one spot is the shy one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Kelly you said.. ROLF..

















I'll givya a call and teach you how..





BTW.. I was trying to tell everybody that you were very important in getting my Brazilian program going..




THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Feb 2, 2008)

[/quote]

But Kelly you said.. ROLF..

















I'll givya a call and teach you how..





BTW.. I was trying to tell everybody that you were very important in getting my Brazilian program going..




THANK YOU!!!
[/quote]

That is terrible, I did not even notice. :shy: Maybe I was tired when I wrote it. ROFL! Ha, I got it right that time. I may be slow, but I get things in time. Ha!

And I know you were telling people Terry and I appreciate it. I am just shy at times. So Thank you! I just never know what to say when I get all choked up. 

ARKelly


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 2, 2008)

Falsely accused AGAIN!!! If I have to be all these turds.. I'm gonna be a BIG one!

Keep us posted on those eggs.. you G. carbonaria.. AKA as Redfoot.. AKA Brazilian.. AKA Cherryhead tortoise *BREEDER!!!*

Terry


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Feb 2, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Falsely accused AGAIN!!! If I have to be all these turds.. I'm gonna be a BIG one!
> 
> Keep us posted on those eggs.. you G. carbonaria.. AKA as Redfoot.. AKA Brazilian.. AKA Cherryhead tortoise *BREEDER!!!*
> 
> Terry








ARKelly


----------

